# first Maumee river walleye



## LazyBones

I know it is still weeks away,but with the weather channels 10 day extended forecast of sun rain and temps in the 40 and 50's in can almost feel the fish tugging on my line. And the i woke up that was a nice dream!!!


----------



## BFG

Gonna be awhile....but they will come!


----------



## snappedLine

I am itching i can't wait its been a long time coming whew!


----------



## KaGee

River is froze up solid. Looks like a duplicate of last year.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Took me all day but the geese and I got a few in the snow.


----------



## 9Left

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Took me all day but the geese and I got a few in the snow.




Whaaaat? did you get hose in the Maumee today???


----------



## aquaholic2

Johnny........you look just like you did last March in that photo....!


----------



## cschuller6

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Took me all day but the geese and I got a few in the snow.



No way you have open water on Maumee like that in the background of your pic. Is frozen solid. Where did these infamous fish get caught???


----------



## KaGee

cschuller6 said:


> No way you have open water on Maumee like that in the background of your pic. Is frozen solid. Where did these infamous fish get caught???


Obviously from a previous season. He's only trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Flathead76

Just drove from sidecut to waterville today. There is a small section open pretty much the whole way up river. Not nearly enough to even try to safely get in or even fish. So yes there is some pot stirring going on here with the limit picture.


----------



## thebear

open water at the rapids just like every year.

i say were trolling by april 1st at the latest; which makes me sad.


----------



## Creaman

Actually I went up and down the river a few times last weekend and there were spots uncovered with water flowing really nice. Might even go back this weekend to fish them. Not confirming his pic, but just saying its a possibility.


----------



## fisherboy

I drove by the river that day with a friend. He speculated that there could be a fish in some of the open water between sidecut & bluegrass island. In my opinion the water was just a small area in the middle & while possible highly unlikely you could fish it. (But on the flip side the picture appeared to look like that area.).
I think I'll get back to my ice fishing on the ponds. lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Picture is from last year, not very many guys have a limit pic in the snow . Some of you guys have too much cabin fever and are getting your panties in a bunch. I posted it for humor and to get excited for whats to come. Won't be long with this forecast!


----------



## Redhunter1012

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Picture is from last year, not very many guys have a limit pic in the snow . Some of you guys have too much cabin fever and are getting your panties in a bunch. I posted it for humor and to get excited for whats to come. Won't be long with this forecast!


I remember that day last year. The temps were in the upper 20's and I caught 17 legals in about 2 hours. 5 of us had our limits in around an hour that day. Best day of fishing last year IMO. I had some similar bites, but the average fish we kept that day were 3.5lbs


----------



## Mortifero

I remember that day too...was my fastest limit that season...1 hour, gotta love fishing in the snow


----------



## mote1977

Does any know if the guy that sold floaters on the walleyerun forum is selling them this year? I bought a bunch from him the last few years but need some more. If anyone has his contact info pm me please. I think his screen name was Haleybrock or something similar.


----------



## Redhunter1012

mote1977 said:


> Does any know if the guy that sold floaters on the walleyerun forum is selling them this year? I bought a bunch from him the last few years but need some more. If anyone has his contact info pm me please. I think his screen name was Haleybrock or something similar.


No he isn't


----------



## Creaman

Maumee Tackle right by the run spots in Maumee has quite a few and cheap too.


----------



## KaGee

River opened up in the middle west of the 475 bridge and east past Buttonwood. It's starting to thaw.

Orleans and Ft. Meigs are still socked in good.


----------



## BFG

Nothing will really happen until the ice breaker comes up to the Andersons. After that....it's like the toilet gets flushed in Fort Wayne.


----------



## Creaman

From what I've heard via talks with a couple gents who've been here for years, I might be able to get out for some decent fishing as early as Monday. A few spots are opening up pretty quick from what I saw today, so I can only hope hahaha. Plus I'm off work all next week and really want to get me some walleye!


----------



## jarhead70usmc

gosh last year I drove there just to get wet and cold LOL but would love to make it back out again this year but would like to find someone there to lend a hand and teach me a thing or two bout fishing there


----------



## Creaman

Well you're more than welcome to join me! I'm new to walleye fishing on the Maumee but I think I've got the basic idea down lol.


----------



## MasterKraft

Look for a grey 3/4 ton ram with a light grey cap. I'm on the south side of the river almost every day that ends in y. More than happy to share any of what I know. Its great seein the new guys hook some eyes in that current.


----------



## BBO Ohio

She'll be fish able before april


----------



## MasterKraft

Were usually standin in that river the third week of march whether the fish are there or not. Gotta remember the fish are all about water temperature. Regardless, it sounds like there's a bunch of us ready to practice our casting and knot tying. I know I'm ready. Every winter is a long winter for those of us waiting for the walleye.


----------



## KaGee

Creaman said:


> From what I've heard via talks with a couple gents who've been here for years, I might be able to get out for some decent fishing as early as Monday. A few spots are opening up pretty quick from what I saw today, so I can only hope hahaha. Plus I'm off work all next week and really want to get me some walleye!


Did they tell you of the dangers associated with ice out?


----------



## Creaman

Well I'm hoping the ice is pretty well gone, thus I wouldn't have to worry about it. If it's still pretty bad but there's some open spots I might try from shore. I won't go wading if ice is still floating down stream or even still present if that's what you were referring to.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

KaGee said:


> Did they tell you of the dangers associated with ice out?


Exactly what I was thinking. Just because it's clear in the rapids doesn't mean it's safe to fish. What are you going to do when you are wading 30 ft out and the ice upstream breaks and a wall of ice is coming your way. The walleye will come but i definitely would not go out until the main ice pack is flowing and free. No walleye is worth death contrary to what a lot of people think.


----------



## Flathead76

When the river ice breaks its an unstoppable force coming down the river. It litterally goes from nothing to all hell breaking loose in seconds. I would reccomend not wading the river at all until it happens. if your in there when it happens most likely you will not be able to get out in time. There are some videos on youtube if you do a search. Watch a couple of those and you will see exactly what I am talking about. 

I have seen it for myself at grand rapids when it happens. It sounds like lightning strikining the ground in massive force. Then its a solid wall of broken ice smashing everything in its path. The main flush lasts maybe a minute. When the river finally opens up take a second and notice the trees with ice scars on bluegrass island when you fish there. Probably within the next 10 days people will start to catch fish. Its been a long winter and I would like to get out just as bad as the next guy.


----------



## Creaman

I'm guessing you guys missed the part about trying from shore and not going wading until the ice is all cleared out lol. I spent a year and a half in Iraq kicking in doors and was never injured. The last thing I want is to be taken out by some ice!


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Creaman said:


> I'm guessing you guys missed the part about trying from shore and not going wading until the ice is all cleared out lol. I spent a year and a half in Iraq kicking in doors and was never injured. The last thing I want is to be taken out by some ice!


Good man creaman. Hopefully everyone else does the same if they go out Good luck out there.


----------



## rtsj

I'm with u guys. Usually fishing the third week of march. This yr will make my 15th yr on the Maumee but I'm a boat guy. I didn't fish last yr due to a house fire and then a divorce/custody battle. All is now settled so bring on 2015 Maumee run!!! Sure would like to meet a few fellow OGF members.


Roy


----------



## Mortifero




----------



## bigcatfisher

What type of setups do you use for this type of fishing? I have only been walleye fishing twice and that was on a charter boat.


----------



## Gills63

Bigcat, go to maumee bait and tackles website they explain what to use and how to use it.


----------



## rtsj

Mortifero.... That is just amazing! No wander the trees along the river look like they do.


Roy


----------



## bigcatfisher

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Creaman

Second that on going to Maumee Tackle. Great guys and very helpful/knowledgeable!


----------



## KaGee

This pic from today, 475 bridge. Local TV station forwarded.


----------



## spikeg79

KaGee said:


> This pic from today, 475 bridge. Local TV station forwarded.


They have also shutdown River Road between Sidecut and Stitt Road due to flooding.


----------



## KaGee

spikeg79 said:


> They have also shutdown River Road between Sidecut and Stitt Road due to flooding.


Yep, ya beat me too it!


----------



## KaGee




----------



## KaGee

Driver is safe. These flood waters came up in a matter of minutes due to an ice jam.


----------



## MasterKraft

Yikes!! That's enough to ruin your day.


----------



## KaGee

They just now rescued some clown who thought he could make though River Road on a bike. # SMH


----------



## ejsell

Incredible pics


----------



## Mortifero

Video of the flooding from abc13

http://www.13abc.com/home/headlines/Maumee-River-ice-jams-flood-Side-Cut-Metropark-296122961.html


----------



## fisherboy

Went & looked from western end. Nothing really unusual for this occurance. Just the lateness of it. But what surprised me was the small # of deer in St. Joseph cementary. Only saw 14. Was expecting a lot more.


----------



## SaltyHD

KaGee. Just seen that on the late news. That guy on the bike had to be an idiot and they cited him as they rightly should have! Another one of those things that make ya go hmmmm!


----------



## LazyBones

The wife and i took a drive along the river yesterday to have a look, and what a sight.Water water everywhere and no place to be fished . It will be here soon


----------



## KaGee

The OP might want to watch this...
http://www.13abc.com/home/headlines...-Grand-Rapids-296287401.html?device=phone&c=y

Amazing!

Crossed over the 475 bridge this morning, flooding is unbelievable.


----------



## Tim67

No way ice just started to break up, river rd closed, got like 10 days to 2 weeks min.


----------



## Creaman

I'm still hoping to get out next week since I'm on vacation lol


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

The ice above the dam I don't think has even broke loose yet


----------



## Dr. Walleye

I am watching the river every day and am updating conditions on my blog again. I know many of you guys, especially those from out of town, like to hear realtime updates. Check my Maumee River Walleye Run blog at walleyerun.blogspot.com or on Instagram @drwalleye for updates. The river is in better shape now compared to last year. It's moving out fast!


----------



## KaGee

Wow, Buttonwood was really tore up by the ice flow yesterday. Trees down, huge chunks of ice all over the field.


----------



## fisherboy

I saw BW today. Never saw ice that far up the road. Never. But other locations were not special.


----------



## KaGee

So you want to go river fishing?


----------



## LazyBones

Posted: Tuesday, March 17, 2015 9:38 am | Updated: 9:46 am, Tue Mar 17, 2015.
By PETER KUEBECK, Sentinel Staff Writer
PERRYSBURG - While the cold and ice still on the Maumee River likely won't hamper walleye coming into the area, the conditions could again make things difficult for anglers itching to bait hooks for this year's walleye run.
"The fish are going to be there regardless, when they're supposed to be," said John Windau, spokesman for the Ohio Division of Wildlife. "The big questions is when the river conditions will be safe or accessible for anglers."
This would be the second year in a row that ice and high water delayed angler's access to the river.
The walleye run typically takes place from March 1 through April 30, with the first two weeks of April being the busiest time. During that period, anglers can be seen lining the northern and southern banks of the Maumee, dressed in waders or dropping their lines off the sides of small boats. Orleans Park, just east of the Maumee/Perrysburg bridge, is often cited as having the best walleye fishing on the river. The event draws fisherfolk from around the country.
The walleye run is caused when hundreds of thousands of the fish move out of Lake Erie to spawn. During the mating season, a female walleye can lay more than, 400,000 eggs.
Walleye prefer water temperatures in the high 40-degrees Fahrenheit to lay their eggs.
Mike Wilkerson, fishing supervisor for the Division of Wildlife, said the actual number of fish in the river shouldn't be affected much at all by the cold and ice. "Typically we don't see a large number of fish until mid-to-late March. They'll slowly start picking up. I wouldn't be surprised of there were some fish in the river now."
However, he predicted that fishermen likely wouldn't be able to get to the river until late this week or early next week due to current conditions.
The same issue occurred last year.
"The water levels were up and down last year quite a bit," said Wilkerson, "and that hampered anglers at times."
The Maumee has been the scene of some dangerous incidents recently as warming temperatures have melted snow and broken up ice, creating river-choking ice flows. On Saturday, a total of four people were rescued in two separate incidents in the Perrysburg area, and a Perrysburg man was rescued by Maumee police late last week after biking into Sidecut Metropark in Maumee, which was flooded.
A Facebook page entitled "Maumee River Walleye Run" was full of recent posts of images, video and news reports showing snow, ice and ice flows.
Though he has not yet seen the figures for last year's walleye harvest, Wilkerson stated his belief that the number of fish caught during the run were was down "but how much, I don't know."
"I'm sure they're going to start fishing in the next week or so, next couple of weeks," said Windau. "But, again, it just depends on that water level right now."
Discuss


----------



## Andy L

What methods are used for fishing walleyes in the Maumee River?


----------



## zoowelder

Looks like 2.18 lb walleye is the size to beat for the week so far....
http://www.maumeetackle.net/riverupdate.html


----------



## trapperjon

Andy L said:


> What methods are used for fishing walleyes in the Maumee River?


Carolina rigging a floating jig w/twister tail, fewer foul hooked fish this way,


----------



## Darryl

Andy L said:


> What methods are used for fishing walleyes in the Maumee River?


Andy L. I have had my best results on a floating jig head and 3 inch twister tail on an 18 inch leader connected to one of those 3/8 sinkers with two swiveled eyes.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Andy L said:


> What methods are used for fishing walleyes in the Maumee River?


Noodling. Works like a champ.


----------



## Andy L

Thanks for the reply guys. I will get my noodling gear all setup! &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## cschuller6

At Orleans 9-11am today. Few suckers/buffalo caught. One 20" walleye foul hooked. No other walleye seen. Really cold with the east wind in face. Need some warm temps!


----------



## KaGee

Buttonwood really took a whoopin.


----------



## BFG

Holy crap....


----------



## JimmyZ

Literally took the words out of my mouth. I could see it from 475 and it looked ugly but wow.


----------



## nooffseason

Whoa. Looks like a sinkhole


----------



## fisherboy

& report from friend who talked to DNR guy said it may be closed for the season. could walk in from Schroeder if you are energic enough.


----------



## KaGee

TV11 reporting Buttonwood and the road to it are closed until further notice.


----------



## tdl9092

wow the parks on the maumee really got destroyed. looks like orleans and maybe the fort will be the only games in town for several weeks to come. i live in fremont on the sandusky but i love parking at buttonwood and walking way up stream and throwing floaters. fremont becomes a snag fest real real quick with a small area that gets fished until the fish spawn out. wow what devistation up there


----------



## BFG

Is Schroeders open yet????


----------



## beach5

From the Dr. Walleye site: Heather Schramko said : "We will be doing our very best to get Schroeders up and running by next week! From what I have heard, Buttonwood is closed indefinitely. The road down has been washed away." March 19, 2015 at 9:06 AM


----------

